# Low Point Drain On A 28rsds (2006)



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going to winterize my 28RSDS but I can't seem to locate the low point drain(s). Do they exist on a 2006 28RSDS? If so, where they heck are they?

HELP!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FordFamily,

There are three drains. The first is on the bottom of the tank itself (under the rear of the bunk room).
The other two are located together and are visible between the wheels on the curbside (below the galley sink).

Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug-

Hey, thanks for the quick reply. No wonder I couldn't find the low-point drains, they were hiding behind the dang tires. I'll check it out this evening. [BTW...I already found fresh water drain, because it was the only thing (or so I thought) sticking out the bottom of the trailer.]

Thanks for you help!


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug-

Hey, thanks again for the advise. I finished flushing and winterizing my entire water system within about 35 minutes! All four valves opened very easily - both low point drains, the hot water heater and main fresh water tank. I can't believe how easy it was. I used about 3 gallons of "the pink stuff" - is that too much, too little or just about enough?

Thanks again for your help.


----------

